# Dos mini subwoofers para el auto



## ricren (May 12, 2020)

En su momento cuando se hizo la instalacion de audio en el auto, construi un subwoofer con un buen parlante JL de 12” en una caja sellada de 40 litros. Sonaba bien.

El auto no tiene mucho espacio de baul y a pesar que el gabinete se construyo aprovechando al maximo el espacio en angulo de los asientos de atras, igualmente ocupaba una buena parte del espacio de carga y hacia que los asientos no rebatieran bien.

Por eso para transportar cosas se tenia que sacar el sub, Y despues volver a ponerlo. En un principio todo bien, pero con el tiempo ese gabinete de terciado fenolico marino por alguna razon se fue poniendo mas pesado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Y finalmente cada vez se uso menos.

Por eso reprograme la DSP para reproducir la ultima octava (30 a 60hz) por los parlantes de las puertas y a pesar que son Dayton reference y que las puertas estan tratadas, un parlante en una puerta no es la mejor solucion para reproducir la octava baja.

De todas maneras el tema no tenia ninguna importancia o prioridad frente a otras cosas, normalmente casi no uso el auto asi que resolver esto quedo asi. Como ahora hay tiempo, me puse a evaluar posibilidades.

Tengo dos Pearless de 7” con buen rendimiento abajo y los calculos muestran que con 10-13 litros, sintonizados en 38hz dan algo decente en los papeles. Empece a buscar espacios en la cabina.

Hay un espacio bajo el asiento del acompañante que lleva un guardacosas y se puede sacar. En tren experimental hice un mini-gabinete que entra justo en ese minimo lugar. Solo 6.7 litros le pude sacar a ese reducido espacio y eso es con el tubo de sintonia y el parlante afuera. Esa solucion suena decente pero como es logico, rinde poco acusticamente. Y bajo el otro asiento no hay lugar para otra cajita que agregue otros 3 db.

Descartado eso, medi los pasarruedas traseros, viendo si podia rapiñar al menos 10 litros por lado,haciendo un gabinete de fibra que siguiera los contornos pero no llega ni a 7lt, Ademas el parlante con su sistema magnetico no entra en esos espacios. Maldito auto de m....

Asi que finalmente hice dos gabinetes muy chatos a ambos lados del baul, que llegan justo para permitir abrir el compartimiento de la rueda de auxilio y dejan rebatir los asientos asi como usar el baul.

Para ganar algun centimetro, el MDF es fino, por eso se agregaron refuerzos varios y use ashesivo Pur para mejor fortaleza de las uniones. El tubo de sintonia es chanfleado en los extremos para reducir turbulencias y ruido de aire.

Finalmente masille a la vieja usanza (cola y aserrin) todas las uniones lo que le da un aspecto picapiedra al interior pero cumple y en el exterior hay dos refuerzos de fibra.

El exterior es alfombra de auto que habia sobrado del anterior sub.

Como suena? Bastante bien, nada del otro mundo. La alineacion del baffle da un razonable group delay, pero el sub anterior con su gabinete cerrado tenia una tercera parte. Habra que modificar los delays del conjunto, ver los cortes y eq para integrarlo.

Despues esta el tema del area del cono. Esta claro que estos dos conitos van a tener que trabajar mas para mover el mismo volumen de aire que el de 12”, pero a niveles razonables aguantan.

Ahora habria que pasarse algun tiempo haciendo los ajustes finos con el DSP.
Otro proyecto de cuarentena casi terminado. Y vamos por los que faltan.


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

Interesante... ¿los parlantes enfrentados los pusiste en fase o en contra-fase?


----------



## ricren (May 12, 2020)

En fase. Tienen cruce en 30 y 70hz  24db/oct.


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 12, 2020)

Perdón, me refería entre ellos, al estar enfrentados generan cosas raras que alguna vez estudié pero ya ni recuerdo, tengo que volver a leer mis apuntes.


----------



## ricren (May 12, 2020)

Estan en la misma fase, a esas frecuencias con esas longitudes de onda, 80 cm es casi como si estuvieran pegados . Por eso te puse antes la frecuencia a la que funcionan.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 14, 2020)

Muy buen trabajo, me surge una duda... no influye la profundidad de la caja? o sea, con meterle los litros que calculaste es suficiente? ponerle un material absorbente, no ayuda a la falta de profundidad. ? 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2020)

Por propia experiencia de dos parlantes enfrentados así , hacé la prueba de invertir la fase de uno de ellos , si bien en mi caso no estaban cortados , la diferencia fue abismal.


----------



## ricren (May 14, 2020)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo, me surge una duda... no influye la profundidad de la caja? o sea, con meterle los litros que calculaste es suficiente? ponerle un material absorbente, no ayuda a la falta de profundidad. ?
> Saludos.


Idealmente seria mejor si fueran mas profundas, fundamentalmente a altos niveles de presion del aire. Lamentablemente siempre hay que hacer concesiones cuando tenes espacios que no podes modificar, como en el caso de un auto. Hasta la madera del frente esta torneada para que el aire del cono fluya mejor y el parlante no se ahogue. Las curvas estan redondeadas, los extremos del ducto de sintonia estan ensanchados progresivamente. pero no HAY mas profundidad, esa es la limitacion de este caso.


En este sentido podes fijate otros ejemplos de implementacion de subs en autos y vas a ver como se tienen que arreglar con muy poca profundidad. Hay muchos ejemplos, BMW, Mercedes, Mazda, todos usan los minimos espacios disponibles de los que disponen.

Es optimo? Claro que no.  Pero es la unica realidad posible. La ingenieria se trata de eso, hacer algo realidad con las limitaciones que tenes.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por propia experiencia de dos parlantes enfrentados así , hacé la prueba de invertir la fase de uno de ellos , si bien en mi caso no estaban cortados , la diferencia fue abismal.


A las frecuencias en que trabajan (30-75) no tiene la mas minima influencia degradatoria el que esten enfrentados. Actuan como un solo piston. Cuando termine la cuarentena te invito a escucharlos. Hay una DSP que controla el sistema, con eq, delay y fase independiente por cada una de sus 8 salidas que van a 8 amplificadores. Podemos simplemente apretando un boton poner uno de ellos fuera de fase ( o girar la fase a los grados que se quiera) para comparar y vas a ver que inmediatamente se anulan en una gran proporcion.
Como lo se? fue una de las primeras cosas que probe ;-). Eso y distintos delays para cada uno.


----------

